# Average Lifespan of "Pump in Style"



## kaliyah'smama (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm using this pump about 12x/week. What is the average lifespan of this pump? The motor is starting to make a funny sound....noisier, at least.

And....if I don't plan on making the switch to cow's milk, about how long will I need to plan on pumping (I work 4 days/wk)?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

:

I use mine about 20x/week, as I work full time. I am def interested to know how long it has lasted for others.


----------



## mommy2naomi (Jun 4, 2007)

I work full-time, I used my pump for a little over 9 months with my older DD, she was born in February 2006. Then a friend used it for about 3-4 months sporadically. Now I'm using it again full-time with my baby daughter, going on 7 months now. So it has really gotten used a lot and (knock on wood) still going strong.


----------



## Wildwomyn (Aug 30, 2008)

Just subscribing, as this is what I was planning to get.







:


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I used mine for about 18 months with my son, 2-3 times a day, 5 days a week. Then I used it for 12 months with my dd with about the same frequency. Then I used it off and on in the early days with my youngest (I was a SAHM by then). As far as I know, it still works, though I haven't had an opportunity to try it in awhile. If you're worried about the motor, you might call Medela and ask them - i think they have some sort of warranty, though I don't know how long it lasts.

As for how long you will have to pump - I pumped until my ds started not drinking the milk I was leaving and waiting for me. Actually, I pumped for about a month after that just to see if he would start drinking mroe than a couple of sips again. So I pumped for 17-18 months. I probably could have stopped several months sooner and it wouldn't have bothered him. Past about a year or so, I was down to pumping only once a day. Oh, and he never drank cow milk.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I think that each part in the pump has it's own lifespan... they suggest you replace the flaps on the valves every six months or something. I've seen posts from women who say they've even gotten a new motor from Medela. I'm thinking the motor is expected to last two or three years, but I've certainly heard of moms going a lot longer with no problems.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

My pump has seen 2 years of heavy use, and while it sounds sick, it still got the job done. I'm hoping that it makes it thru the 1st year of my new baby's life.

With ds, I was pumping 3 times a day/5 days a week for almost a year. With dd, I was pumping 4-5 times a day/5 days a week. I was a breast milk donor when dd was a baby and also a full time student.


----------



## Say (Feb 19, 2009)

My best friend gave me her Medela. I ordered a new faceplate and new tubing, shields, ect, and it works perfectly. She used it for her two boys full time - so it's seen about 2 1/2 years of heavy use.


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I EP'd for the first 3 weeks of DS's life and then still pumped multiple times a day til he was six weeks, and then pumped once a day for the rest of his first year. I'm now pumping once a day for DD (almost 5 months), and it's still going strong.

BFF has EP'd for the last 6 months and hers his starting to sound like it's wearing out.


----------

